# Pro finger shooters?



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

I was a long time ago.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Seems we are now officially kaput... with the latest dismissal from ASA.


----------



## ILMathewsPro (Dec 29, 2003)

I retired my fingers last year and moved on to Senior Pro. Be happy to help ya if I can.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

CTL, I feel you. I am shooting fingers in bowhunter class all the time now. I don't care, I am just going to keep doing what I love to do. exp them. 


ILMathewsPro ,I shoot pretty good with fingers now but how do I take it to that next level? Release shooting is a really mechanical "thing" but finger shooting has never had that 1-2-3 feeling to me. I don't know how to explain it. Example: I recently found I was shooting about 1/2 inch too long a draw. Turns out it had been killing my scores for years. Funny how you can do some things for so long and not know its hurting your shooting. Some days I am on fire and others a total dud and I do not know why. What are some of the things you have found out along the way that really made a difference?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

well just look at the new matthews catalouge .. i see many shooters useing fingers......


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

IBBW said:


> CTL, I feel you. I am shooting fingers in bowhunter class all the time now. I don't care, I am just going to keep doing what I love to do. exp them.
> 
> 
> ILMathewsPro ,I shoot pretty good with fingers now but how do I take it to that next level? Release shooting is a really mechanical "thing" but finger shooting has never had that 1-2-3 feeling to me. I don't know how to explain it. Example: I recently found I* was shooting about 1/2 inch too long a draw.* Turns out it had been killing my scores for years. Funny how you can do some things for so long and not know its hurting your shooting. Some days I am on fire and others a total dud and I do not know why. What are some of the things you have found out along the way that really made a difference?


Went down that road when I was shooting my Rival Pro, always seemed to be that little mysterious "something". I finally caved in when I got my Exceed, tuned/tweaked it down about a 1/2 from my usual, and it made a world or difference, best thing was the sheer confidence after it finally sunk in, from that point on I felt like I was shooting on auto-pilot... just riding the confidence. I think the only shot I made last year, where I had to settle myself down, was the last shot on the last target at the Classic. I couldn't catch Chris for 1st, but I had just come off an 8 and HAD to have a 12 for 2nd, even a ten would have landed me in 3rd. Stuck to my routine, and nailed it.

I also switched about 3/4 through the season from Line-Jammers to 3D select Maximas, somewhere along the way, I just lost confidence in the LJ's and liked what I saw while walk back tuning the Maximas.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

I am still shooting my Conquest 3 and finally having some good results. I am gaining confidence in it staying on after several months of it being consistent at 40+ yards. Confidence in the bow shooting point of aim has been my biggest problem because if you can't shoot the 12 when you can see it, then you've got problems. If I can't shoot at least 6-12's on a 25 target course, I know something is not right. 

I would say overall my biggest problem is losing focus with 3 or 4 targets to go and picking up a couple 8's or worse a couple of 5's and just screwing my score into the ground.


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Best I ever saw and still active in NFAA NY Dave Hearn


----------



## 2finger (Feb 7, 2011)

I wish there were more of us finger shooters, but it seems as if it is easier to shoot higher scores with less dedication to the sport. Don't get me wrong, it's a busy world and few archers can dedicate the time it takes to become a true finger shooter. It's an art that few can master quickly or at all, so they take up a release and they're scores raise to where they feel they're competitive even though they're not without the same amount of dedication as those who can shoot a 60 X 300 consistantly under tournament pressure. In my eyes a true archer is one that shoots with fingers, I hunt with the same equipment that shoot tourniment archery with. I remember not so long ago when the bowhunter division was where all the competition was. I still shoot fingers and I love shooting next to trigger shooters.


----------



## 2finger (Feb 7, 2011)

I never noticed that there was another member with almost the same name. Just me with an S.


----------



## yetanotheryeti (Dec 5, 2010)

2finger said:


> I never noticed that there was another member with almost the same name. Just me with an S.



That's what she said


----------



## 2finger (Feb 7, 2011)

Huh !


----------



## BOW GUY (Feb 13, 2003)

oldpro888 said:


> Best I ever saw and still active in NFAA NY Dave Hearn


its actually Dave Hryn... and yes he is one of the best finger shooters


----------

